#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Welche rheumatische Erkrankung habt ihr denn? >

## lucy230279

Mich würd mal interessieren, welche Form des Rheumas ihr eigentlich habt und seit wann.
Gibt ja ganz viele. 
Und so kann ich mal sehn, welche der User davon überhaupt betroffen sind. 
Ich habe chronische Polyarthritis. Diagnose Februar 2007.

----------


## sun

Hallo Lucy! 
Ich habe Morbus Bechterew seit 2001

----------


## ema

Hallo!!! 
Bei mir ist seit ein paar Jahren cron.Polyarthritis bekannt,sekundär dazu bekam ich Fibromyalgie und Psoriasisarthritis und am 28.Dezember muß ich zur CT,da jetzt auch noch der Verdacht auf Morbus Bechterew aufgekommen ist.Wie du siehst,kommt oft noch vieles nach,als ob nicht eins davon schon mehr als genug wäre.Noch einen schönen Feiertag,liebe Grüße Geli

----------


## Domino

Hallo, 
ich habe seit 1985 eine Panarteriitis nodosa

----------


## Irene.sk

Chronische Polyarthritis seit 1996.

----------


## iphigenie

eine enteropathische spondylarthritis mit peripherer gelenkbeteiligung bei morbus crohn

----------


## Madymaus

Hallo, ich habe auch CP und Fibromyalgie, würde gern auf beides verzichten *grins*

----------


## lucy230279

Hey Madymaus, willkommen im "Club".
Ohja ich glaube dir, dass du gern verzichten würdest. Ich auch :embarrassed_cut:

----------


## Sylvia

:zd_bye_3_cut:  Hallo ich reihe mich auch ein ,habe Rheumatoide Arthritis im Sprunggelenk seit 5 Jahren.Im Moment geht es mir aber gut.Sonst hatte ich einen dicken Fuß wie beim Elefanten.Lg. Sylvi

----------


## johann2008

Hallo!
Darf ich auch in Eurem Club bei treten? Habe C.P., chr. C.P. in den Fingern, Zehen-Grundgelenk- Arthrose, linkes Sprunggelenk-Arthrose, und noch diverse Kleinigkeiten. Voriges Jahr bekam ich zum zweiten mal eine Blutvergiftung. Hatte wohl im Unterbewußtsein schon ab geschlossen, weil ich noch mal einer meiner Söhne sehen wollte. Als alles vorbei war, sagten mir die Ärzte, es stand 50 zu 50% mit mir. Bin schon froh, das ich das alles überstanden habe, aber wenn diese scheiß Schmerzen wieder anfangen, dann....... Na ja, man muß das beste drauß machen. Habe nämlich keinen, bei dem ich mal aus heulen könnte!!!

----------


## lucy230279

hallo johann, 
na klar darfste beitreten. und ausheulen kannste dich bei uns auch :-)

----------


## johann2008

Hallöchen!! :zd_bye_3_cut: 
Vielen Dank erst einmal für Deine Mail. Ich bin verheiratet. Mein Mann ist toll, aber irgendwo kann er das alles nicht nach vollziehen mit den Schmerzen, und vor allen Dingen mit der Psyche. Er gibt sich alle Mühe, aber...... na ja, wie soll er auch!!!Deshalb tut es einfach gut, wenn es Menschen gibt, bei denen man sich aus heulen kann, und die einen verstehen können. :s_rose_for_u_cut: Einfach noch mal danke schön!!!!!!!! 
                                        Ganz liebe Grüße
                                                                  Johann :x_hello_3_cut:

----------


## manni.w

Hallo Johann, :Smiley:  
bin auch erst seit ein paar Tagen hier im Forum, und wünsche dir alles Gute hier!!! Werde gleich mal bei deiner Auskunft reinschauen was dich so quält. :Zwinker:  
Lieben Gruß Manni

----------


## Florianer

hallo
ich habe *" Polymyalgia Rheumatica "* 
Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## manni.w

> hallo
> ich habe *" Polymyalgia Rheumatica "* 
> Viele Grüße
> Helmut

 Hallo Helmut,  :zd_bye_3_cut:  
ist schön dass du auch hier im Forum bist! Freue mich schon mit dir auszutauschen! Dieses verdammte Rheuma scheint ja viele Gesichter zu haben, denn man hört ja immer wieder neue Bezeichnungen für eine besondere Eigenart. Die deine habe ich noch nie gehört, wie zeigt sich denn diese Art Rheuma bei dir? Hast du viele Schmerzen und Behinderungen dadurch? Wäre schön wenn du mal was darüber schreiben könntest! 
Wünsche dir einen schönen und Schmerzfreien Tag!!! :s_thumbup:  
LG Manni

----------


## Florianer

Hallo Manni
bei mir begann die Krankheit vor mehr als 2 Jahren. Ich hatte morgens nach dem Aufwachen sehr starke Schmerzen in den Oberschenkeln und musste mich zum Aufstehen bzw. Niedersetzen abstützen. Ich war auch sehr kraftlos z. B. konnte ich die größeren Rollläden nicht mehr hochziehen. Ich habe abgenommen ( war ein positiver Effekt ) und war lust- und appetitlos. Ich war bei mehreren Ärzten, die jedoch die Krankheit nicht erkannten. Der Hausarzt schrieb mir eine Überweisung für das Krankenhaus wo man die Krankheit an Hand verschiedener Parameter - hohe Blutsenkung und sofortiges Ansprechen auf Kortisoninfusionen. Nach 2Tagen konnte ich dann nach Einnahme eines Schmerzmittels alleine mit dem Bus nach Hause fahren. Ich nehme seither Kortisontabletten - dzt. 7,5 mg Prednisolon und Caldevit ( wegen Kalzium Abbau ). Nähere details über die Krankheit ( Polymyalgia Rheumatica ) und Symtome findest du über Google z. B. bei Wikipedia.
Ich habe schon seit längerem keine Schmerzen mehr - bin aber noch etwas kraftlos, da ich an Muskelmasse abgebaut habe. Ich hoffe, dass ich bald die Einnahme von Kortison beenden kann und du etwas über diese Krankheit erahren konntest. 
Recht viele Grüße aus Österreich
Helmut  :zd_bye_3_cut:

----------


## manni.w

Hallo Helmut, :Smiley:  
habe mich über deine Antwort sehr gefreut,und auch dass es dir gesundheitlich besser geht! Es war für mich äußerst interessant den Bericht über deine Beschwerden zu lesen und bei Wikipedia habe ich auch nachgelesen. Habe festgestellt, dass eine Menge Ähnlichkeiten zwischen den verschiedenen Arten von Rheuma bestehen und glaube die Krankheit sucht sich immer nur die schwächste Stelle im Körper. Habe auch etwas in deinen älteren Berichten gelesen und gesehen dass du auch schon einiges durchgemacht hast. MTX hast du auch genommen so wie ich, nimmst du es noch immer? Ich komme eigentlich einigermaßen damit zurecht, habe nur die Leberwerte etwas hoch trotz 2X Folsäure die Woche. Wenn die Werte X3 sind mach ich eine Pause mit den Spritzen; war bis jetzt nur 1X. Im Moment habe ich leicht Schmerzen überall in den Gliedern, scheint aber an der Kälte und den vielen Schnee zu liegen.
Denke in deiner Heimat wird wohl Wintermäßig noch einiges mehr los sein wie hier. Bin mit meiner Familie schon sehr oft in Östereich gewesen, jedoch immer im Sommer. "Wunderschönes Land!!!" 
Würde mich freuen öfter von dir zu hören, können uns doch immer mal austauschen und mal quatschen über alles!
wünsche Dir und Deiner Familie einen schönen Tag ohne Schmerzen und Stress!!! :s_thumbup:  
Lg Manni :Zwinker:

----------


## kim

Ich habe eine Mischkollagenose, Diagnose 1999. 
LG Kim

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo alle miteinander, bin ziemlich neu hier!
Ich habe seronegative Spondylarthritis mit peripherer Gelenkbeteiligung, 2005 diagnostiziert. Später kam noch ein entzündliches Weichteilrheuma dazu. Nebenbei noch allerhand Arthrosen.
Trotz Behandlung mit Prednisolon 5mg bzw. Methylprednisolon 4 mg (sollen gleich wirken) und Arcoxia 90 habe ich eine stetige Verschlechterung. Sollte jetzt eigentlich auf TNF alpha-Blocker umgestellt werden, aber das geht gerade nicht, weil ich eine Zyste an einer LWS-Bandscheibe habe, die mir einige Nerven abdrückt. Bevor ich das nicht alles hinter mir habe (wahrscheinlich OP), werde ich nicht umgestellt.
Liebe Grüße aus Bayern!
Nachtigall

----------


## Andrea1178

guten abend , 
ich hab reaktive Arthritis , diagnostieziert mitte 2010.
Und nen diabetes typ 1 diagnostieziert anfang 2005.

----------


## berg10

Hallo, Ich habe seid 25 Jahren Lupus Erythematodes. Erkannt wurde es vor 16 Jahren.
Bin gut eingestellt mit Medikamente.

----------


## manni.w

Grüße Euch! Habe Spsoriasis Arthritis seit sechs Jahren. Bin mit MTX auch gut eingestellt.

----------


## delphin

Hallo Zusammen,
ich bin neu im Forum und taste mich erst mal an.
Also ich habe Fibromyalgie. Die Diagnose bekam ich im September diesen Jahres.
Freue mich auf regen Austausch
Lieben Gruß

----------


## sonjasonne

Diaknose Polyartritis 1983, da war ich 9 Jahre alt. ( Dickes Knie)
Im laufe der Jahre hat sich das ganze auf Handgelenke, Finger, Ellenbogen, Oberarme, Füße und HW ausgebreitet.
Dazu die ständige Müdigkeit.
Fibromyalgie= fast sämtlich positiv in mäßiger Ausprägung.
An einen systemischen Lupus erythematodes wurde schon mal gedacht. Da ist man sich nicht ganz sicher. 
Werde z. Zt mit Orencia( Abadacept) ziemlich erfolgreich behandelt. Und das schon seit fast zwei Jahren.
Vertrage es sehr gut. Besser als MTX, Humira, Enbrel usw....
Nur mir wachsen immer wieder Warzen. An Händen, Fingen, Gesicht... 
Einige Tage vor Weihnachten wurde ich am rechten Fuß operiert. ( Osteosynthese verfahren)
Am 24. war ich pünklich zur Geschenkewelle bei meinen Kindern.
Mir geht es sehr gut. Nun muß ich anfang Feb. zur Rö- Kontolle.  
Wer hat das schon hinter sich? Würde mich über Erfahrungsberichte freuen. 
Liebe Grüße :Grin:

----------


## Hannibal

huhu, ich habe Fybromyalgie im Anfangsstadium. Hat bei mir vor ca. 5 Jahren angefangen. 
Seit mindestens 4Generationen sind in meiner Familie alle Frauen betroffen, wobei ich die erste bin bei der es erst nach dem 10.Lebensjahr begonnen hat. Meine Mutter und meine Oma haben es schon seit sie sehr klein waren. 
MfG Diana

----------


## snake

seit ca 4 jahren leide ich an schubweisem gefässrheuma.
vaskulitis und undifferenzierte kollagenose
im letzten jahr durfte ich 2 mal deswegen für 14 tage ins krankenhaus.
vorher war ich "nur" 1 mal im jahr drin.
also scheint es wohl schlimmer zu werden
eigentlich soll man mit der diagnose manchmal nur noch 1 jahr leben (laut google)
da kann ich ja im grunde froh sein das es noch nicht ganz so schlimm zu sein scheint.

----------

